# US Visa Waiver - New Online Pre-Authorisation



## superdrog (8 Aug 2008)

Just completed the new online Visa Waiver form [broken link removed] and received my approval within seconds , valid for two years.
Has anyone used this before? What is the procedure now at Dublin Airport US Customs and Border Patrol? Is there a fast track lane for those with pre-approval or does everyone have to go in the same queue?


----------



## EvilDoctorK (8 Aug 2008)

It would be great if it meant you could avoid filling up the silly green form asking if you're a war criminal etc.  .. but unfortunately I believe that (for now at least) there'll be no change for border procedures.

I think this is perhaps because this online service is to do with the Department of Homeland Security whereas the border checks are INS  - Immigration and Naturalization Service.

Online service is optional for the next while - becomes compulsory for next year (similar idea I guess to the Australian ETA system)


----------



## bond-007 (8 Aug 2008)

Optional until January 2009 afaik.

The INS no longer exist. It is all homeland security now.


----------



## superdrog (8 Aug 2008)

Yes , optional now , compulsory from 1st Jan. Personally I found it a lot less stressful doing it in my own time rather than filling out the green cards (had to do the kids ones as well!) at check-in.


----------



## bond-007 (8 Aug 2008)

The thing is will you still have to complete those green forms if you have pre registered?


----------



## superdrog (8 Aug 2008)

bond-007 said:


> The thing is will you still have to complete those green forms if you have pre registered?


Certainly hope not as the online application form was almost identical to the green I-94W that were previously completed manually at check-in. I am under the impression that when the passport is "read" at immigration it will throw up the pre-approval on screen.


----------



## bond-007 (8 Aug 2008)

I bet that until January they will require those forms as normal or at least the airlines will still give them out. Confusion will reign. I find them a pain to complete. 

When are you travelling? I would be interested to hear of your experiences. I am travelling in September.


----------



## superdrog (9 Aug 2008)

bond-007 said:


> When are you travelling? I would be interested to hear of your experiences. I am travelling in September.


Im off on Monday 11th August for five days , will post here when I return.


----------



## bond-007 (9 Aug 2008)

Have a safe journey and I look forward to hearing from you soon.


----------



## Brooklyn (9 Aug 2008)

superdrog said:


> What is the procedure now at Dublin Airport US Customs and Border Patrol? Is there a fast track lane for those with pre-approval or does everyone have to go in the same queue?



At most US airports there are two queues: US citizens/green card holders, and everyone else.

The last time I went through clearance at Dublin Airport, there wasn't even that. One queue for *everyone*.

So, my guess would be you won't get to go through a fast-track lane.

But you'll find out yourself in a couple days.


----------



## majik (10 Aug 2008)

bond-007 said:


> Optional until January 2009 afaik.
> 
> The INS no longer exist. It is all homeland security now.




Not quite true but almost. The administration of US borders, customs and immigration used to handled by a number of departments including, the State and Justice Departments. In 2003 these all got subsumed into the new Dept. of "Fatherland" Secuirty. However within the DHS there are a few separate divisions. The US Citizenship and Immigration Service (USCIS) pretty  much replicates the INS, though you are correct the INS does not exist anymore.

As for this new system, well its compulsory come January. Forms will still have to filled out even after then. Remember the I-94w form is not only your entry record but your exit record too when you hand up that last slip of green card when you board your plane home. There is no 'exit' check with the online system. The new system was concocted to deter those with less than ideal intentions from even boarding a plane to the US, not to speed up the entry of simple folk like us, however I've sure the DHS will put a nice spin on it.


----------



## superdrog (17 Aug 2008)

Just back from a five day trip to the US and although I


----------



## bond-007 (17 Aug 2008)

Can you post that again? Database seems to have eaten your post.


----------



## superdrog (17 Aug 2008)

bond-007 said:


> Can you post that again? Database seems to have eaten your post.


Here we go again ..........

Got back this morning from a five day visit to Philadelphia. Had done the pre-approval before I went and to be honest it made no difference to me. Still had to complete the green I-94W , do the fingerprints and photograph , and queue up for immigration at Philadelphia with all the other passengers. Maybe things will change from 1st Jan when it becomes compulsory for all , but for now it seems that things are exactly as they were. The US Customs and Border official did comment to me that I was already "approved" when she scanned my passport , but thats about the only difference that it made.


----------



## bond-007 (17 Aug 2008)

Thanks for your reply. 

I don't think I shall bother applying online until it becomes necessary.


----------



## Rhea (18 Aug 2008)

Off to States in Sept too and very grateful to hear from you all.

Many thanks!


----------



## bond-007 (19 Aug 2008)

I bit the bullet and applied for myself and herself this evening.

Easy process, it took a long time for it to accept my application but eventually it accepted my details and straight afterwards I was approved. My partners application (UK passport) flew through in seconds. Again approved no hassle.

Now whether it makes a difference remains to be seen, but it does offer some peace of mind.


----------



## deputyjk (15 May 2009)

I just went online today and applied and got "Travel not authorised"

Traveling next week. Any ideas? Should I just got to airport and take my chances?


----------



## oldnick (15 May 2009)

Leave your home/office now and go immediately to us consul in ballsbridge.
 -try to phone first 6688777 but if you can't get through a real person, go anyway. Now.
No way you will get on flight if you have been denied authorisation. 

Look again at every answer you wrote on your application. Did you write something incorrectly ? If so, you have a choice of resubmitting the application or going personally to consul and explaining.

If you are young, dont have much money(credit card/bank statments useful), a regular job (show proof of this), definite address over there then you may be screwed. a jobless young person with no guarantor/funds  may have problems getting the O.K.

Now go and good luck

Can you change flight ?


I regret that no one else can really advise you except some Yank offical.
Even so-called experts (like I pretend to be as a travel agent) are,frankly , bewildered by the ever changing security regulations/procedure.

I am so sorry to sound pompous and perhaps this will help others reading this - getting the authoirsation before getting a ticket is a must. You don't need definite flight to get the authorisation.


----------



## TheShark (15 May 2009)

deputyjk said:


> I just went online today and applied and got "Travel not authorised"
> 
> Traveling next week. Any ideas? Should I just got to airport and take my chances?


Definately not. Check again that you entered all of your details correctly. You may now need to get a visa , contact the US Embassy asap.


----------



## MelF (15 May 2009)

You can still fill out the green form at the airport, pre-authorisation is not mandatory as yet. I did the online pre-auth for a recent trip to the US but when I went to the airport they asked for the green form anyway and didn't seem to know what I was talking about when I said I had online preapproval ....
US authorities asked for the form on the other side too and the Immigration official said the online preapproval was 'trialling' at the mo.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (15 May 2009)

MelF said:


> pre-authorisation is not mandatory as yet



This is not true ... yes you still have to fill in the Green form for US Immigration but you also must complete the online ESTA process before travel as well - it was optional for a while up until January this year ... but it is now compulsory


----------



## deputyjk (15 May 2009)

MelF said:


> You can still fill out the green form at the airport, pre-authorisation is not mandatory as yet. I did the online pre-auth for a recent trip to the US but when I went to the airport they asked for the green form anyway and didn't seem to know what I was talking about when I said I had online preapproval ....
> US authorities asked for the form on the other side too and the Immigration official said the online preapproval was 'trialling' at the mo.


 

Are you sure. I dont want to be sent away at the gate. 

Also I just rang the embassy and they told me to appily for a visa !???!?!?!
Have to travel next week so this is not an option.


----------



## MelF (15 May 2009)

EvilDoctorK said:


> This is not true ... yes you still have to fill in the Green form for US Immigration but you also must complete the online ESTA process before travel as well - it was optional for a while up until January this year ... but it is now compulsory


 
Well, this was my experience in March of this year, on both sides, everyone was still only interested in the green form.
OP, I think you should ring Dublin airport to be sure so you won't have any probs on this side.


----------



## brodiebabe (15 May 2009)

MelF said:


> Well, this was my experience in March of this year, on both sides, everyone was still only interested in the green form.
> OP, I think you should ring Dublin airport to be sure so you won't have any probs on this side.


 

Yes but you had been approved by ESTA......

The way to fly is 

1.  Get pre-approval
2. Go to airport and fill in green form

In the future the green form may be disregarded but it is still currently in use.

The person posting below most definitely needs to get pre-approval if he wishes to fly.  He needs to go straight to the Embassy to clear this up.


----------



## bond-007 (15 May 2009)

His name must be similar to one on the watch list or he made a silly mistake filling in the form like ticking yes to being in the nazi party.


----------



## shesells (15 May 2009)

brodiebabe said:


> Yes but you had been approved by ESTA......
> 
> The way to fly is
> 
> ...



Absolutely correct. MelF you should check your facts before posting, this information is important. US Immigration are not the kind of people you want to upset!


----------



## orka (16 May 2009)

deputyjk said:


> Also I just rang the embassy and they told me to appily for a visa !???!?!?!
> Have to travel next week so this is not an option.


It's the only option that will let you travel to the US....  Your passport number is now in their sysem with a refusal next to it - you will NOT be able to bypass the system and get into the US.  Any idea what caused the refusal?  Have you double-checked your answers?  There's a sub-forum on this on the orlandovillas website - people discussing problems, refusals, visas etc - there might be something there to help you. http://www.orlando-guide.info/forums/forum_78.asp


----------



## paddywhacker (16 May 2009)

MelF said:


> You can still fill out the green form at the airport, pre-authorisation is not mandatory as yet. I did the online pre-auth for a recent trip to the US but when I went to the airport they asked for the green form anyway and didn't seem to know what I was talking about when I said I had online preapproval ....
> US authorities asked for the form on the other side too and the Immigration official said the online preapproval was 'trialling' at the mo.


 
Had the same experience last month in San Fran. US Immigration hadn't a clue about the preauthorisation thingy and I still had to fill out a green form in Dublin.


----------



## shesells (16 May 2009)

paddywhacker said:


> Had the same experience last month in San Fran. US Immigration hadn't a clue about the preauthorisation thingy and I still had to fill out a green form in Dublin.



Having filled in the pre-authorisation is part of the procedure, you then need the green form. The green form will be phased out in the future but for now you need both. 

*The pre-authorisation does not exempt you from filling in the green form but not having pre-authorisation means you can't travel. Please stop giving people the idea that they don't need the pre-authorisation!
*

From visitusa.ie "Nevertheless if ESTA approval is not given, then travel to the USA will not be permitted and therefore it is highly advisable, wherever possible, you submit applications and get ESTA approval outside the 72 hour deadline, to avoid such refusals."


----------



## brodiebabe (17 May 2009)

paddywhacker said:


> Had the same experience last month in San Fran. US Immigration hadn't a clue about the preauthorisation thingy and I still had to fill out a green form in Dublin.


 
Yes the Green Form still needs to be filled in - at this moment in time anyway........

The way to fly is 

1. Get pre-approval
2. Go to airport and fill in green form

In the future the green form may be disregarded but it is still currently in use.


----------

